# Solved: How Do I Fix A Stripped Screw Hole in the Cover of my Deskto PC?



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a cover to my desktop pc. It has three holes. The first two are striped from overuse. The only one remaining is the bottom. This works up to a point. The top is kind of lose.

I was thinking of something I could put in the hole to make the screw connect but what?


----------



## lifeessence (Jul 4, 2007)

The only permanent solution I can think of is to braze the holes then drill and re-tap them, but this could be quite expensive if you don't already have the tools (Oxy-Acetylene, Drill, Tap and Die set etc.) also unless you sand and paint the panel again it'll look horrible. This also assumes it's a metal panel.

Another way could be to use a litte bit of filler (something like car bog would work well) and drill a hole in it then you could just screw the screw in, cutting it's own thread.

Other than those what could be considered extreme methods, I can't think of much else you could do.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What are the screws going into, sheet metal? You could use some of the spring steel clip-on nuts to secure it.


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> What are the screws going into, sheet metal? You could use some of the spring steel clip-on nuts to secure it.


\

Hi John,

Basically that is what it is. Black sheet metal. I've never heard of this idea. Can you show me what you mean? Do you have a link.


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

I was thinking I could just use a thicker thumb screw. What's the next size up from a computer thumb screw?


----------



## Who's Me (Aug 29, 2006)

I agree with the bigger screw, my tower is at least 10-15 years old and it has a few slightly oversized screws in it.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Mine has no screws in it 
they went up the hoover


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

Who's Me said:


> I agree with the bigger screw, my tower is at least 10-15 years old and it has a few slightly oversized screws in it.


Hi Who,

Can you tell me what size that is or what I might look for when purchasing one?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm talking about a nut like this.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

JB weld that sucker ,well thats if your not planing on taking it apart the same way you put it together.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I usually just go to a hardware store with one of the screws
and find a self tapping metal screw that is a bit larger in
the thread diameter and use that.
No drilling and no mess.


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

guy2 said:


> JB weld that sucker ,well thats if your not planing on taking it apart the same way you put it together.


I would Guy but I do have to open it ocassionally. BTW, why did you call me JB?

So far Leroys has had the best suggestion. I went to the hardware store and found a screw the next higher up. So far its a bit sloppy but its working

Thanks gang

Kappy!


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

If it is loose,just get one a little bigger.
A self tapping screw can cut it's own thread.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Kapustin Yar said:


> I would Guy but I do have to open it ocassionally. BTW, why did you call me JB?
> 
> So far Leroys has had the best suggestion. I went to the hardware store and found a screw the next higher up. So far its a bit sloppy but its working
> 
> ...





Kapustin Yar said:


> I would Guy but I do have to open it ocassionally. BTW, why did you call me JB?
> 
> LOL ,i take it you don't know what JB weld is.
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, while JB Weld is great stuff and I use it all the time, harder than steel is a pipe dream. After it totally cures, you can sand it, and even carve it with your pocketknife. Try this with the engine block.


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

Well I have the cover attached to the case with a 5/8 screw and a see through nut. I hold the nut against the hole in the case and screw the bolt through the nut. This provides me with straight threading through the hole. When the bolt goes through both metal layers and I have a secure hold, I twist the nut even more to tighten it against the case. Its a lot of work but at least its fixed.

Thanks gang for all your help

Kappy)))


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Actually if you mix it correctly it will form harder than steel i didn't say it would be stronger and i do know the difference.

iron blocks no problem just as long as the temps are low.

If i ever get a chance i would love to test it in these circumstances my self.


----------



## lifeessence (Jul 4, 2007)

a 5/8" screw? that is one BIG screw! :/

or am I getting my imperial and metric mixed up? (one bad thing about Australia, we use both)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

guy2 said:


> Actually if you mix it correctly it will form harder than steel i didn't say it would be stronger and i do know the difference.
> 
> iron blocks no problem just as long as the temps are low.
> 
> If i ever get a chance i would love to test it in these circumstances my self.


I can assure you, I mix it properly. I've used the stuff for years, and the contention that it's harder than steel simply isn't true. Great stuff, it just doesn't have that attribute.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

lifeessence said:


> a 5/8" screw? that is one BIG screw! :/
> 
> or am I getting my imperial and metric mixed up? (one bad thing about Australia, we use both)


I'm hoping he was talking length here, not the diameter of the screw! This would be a lug for a Mac Truck!  Most PC cases have a #6 screw, typically you'd go to a #8 for oversized and thread the hole to match.


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

lifeessence said:


> a 5/8" screw? that is one BIG screw! :/
> 
> or am I getting my imperial and metric mixed up? (one bad thing about Australia, we use both)


Ooops, I meant 5/32


----------

